# Arimidex vs Aromasin during cycle???



## DaBeast25 (Mar 21, 2010)

I've started noticing that a lot of you on this board favor aromasin as an AI of choice.  I'm assuming this is partially b/c of it being a suicide inhibiter of estrogen.  Just wondering what other pros and cons there are to using aromasin instead of adex and whats the story with aromasin in pct???  

Seeing as how pct is started and run when your supraphysiological levels of test/hormones are down(allowing for proper recovery).... I thought the use of something that prevented the conversion of Test into estrogen(an AI) was not neccessary and could actually be counterintuitive to recovery.  Only a SERM.  Interested on the theory behind this.

Also I already bought some liquidex would it be possible ot make sense(since I already have this) to use the adex and switch to aromasin mid/late cycle.  having aromasin pervent a rebound from the adex????


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 21, 2010)

Aromasin has been shown in clinical trials with men to out perform Arimidex by about 12% when it comes to E2 reduction. Adex can cut a mans estro by about 50% and Aromasin around 62%. As you have pointed out Aromasin is a suicide AI therefore no estro rebound is likely when you discontinue the med. With Adex estro rebound is likely causing a flood of estro when you stop using it. Excessive estro competes for the androgen receptor making your steroids less effective. Estro in large amounts causes water retention that can raise BP. Estro causes female fat pattern distribution which is counter to the bodybuilders goals. Not only does an AI lower/control excessive estro they also raise free testosterone which is exactly the T we want for building muscle. Aromasin out performs Adex here as well causing a higher increase in free T.

At the end of a steroid cycle estro is sky high if you use aromatizing compounds. In one study it was measured at 7 times the normal range for men! This is in the female range which means gyno is likely. Therefore we must control E2 while on cycle. Most guys employ a SERM for PCT which is fine but the SERM will increase E2 significantly as will HCG. Thankfully SERM's block the action of the circulating E2 in certain tissue but estro is still raised and circulating in the body. If you want to be fat, hold water, have competition for androgen receptors and have high BP then don't use an AI. AI's compliment SERM's as long as the dose of the AI is correct. Since AI's used in men without aas still keep estro in the normal range why would AI's lower estro too much in men that have high estro? 

Using the Aromasin on the backside is exactly what I would do.

Here is another thread to check out;

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/106001-aromasin-exemestane.html


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 21, 2010)

Nice read... you da man!  
thanks

Now I just have to figure out my adex dose before I switch to aromasin


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 21, 2010)

Now from a pct stand point, something like this make sense...

           Nolva/Aromasin
week 1  40/25
week 2  40/25
week 3  20/25
week 4  20
week 5  10


This is would be coming off a high dose test only cycle(~1gr/week) for about 9-10 weeks.  I know the 5th week might seems kinda random, I just feel like it'd make sense to run nolva further than the aromasin and to taper nolva down pretty low at the same time.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 21, 2010)

DaBeast25 said:


> Now from a pct stand point, something like this make sense...
> 
> Nolva/Aromasin
> week 1 40/25
> ...


 I would run the Aromasin past the Nolva. Nolva drives E2 sky high.


----------



## DANISH VIKING (Mar 21, 2010)

Interresting Thread
Good Post's
ThanX:
DV


----------

